# Any Experience With ICONOMI and BLX ?



## MrEarl (8 Jan 2018)

Hello,

Has any had experience transacting with Iconomi or purchasing BLX ?

I have read the likes of  this  article and it's wet my appetite a little, but I'd love to hear about some first hand experiences, get an independent sense for charges, liquidity etc.

Many thanks


----------



## Pexus1976 (20 Feb 2018)

Hi MrEarl

I did a bit of research on these last year, unfortunately neither seem to be performing favourably compared to other altcoins.


----------



## MrEarl (20 Feb 2018)

Hi Pexus,

I agree with your findings.  

I never did anything about them to be honest, moved on to faster moving roller coasters instead


----------

